# SSD writes



## Toothless (Jul 13, 2015)

So I got my 850 EVO about a month or so ago and I've written 1.4TB of data already on it, is that normal as it's being used as a programs/OS drive.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 13, 2015)

Ive had mine for less than a week , and.....608Gb


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 13, 2015)

I dont know what mine is off hand but I could probably remote into it on my phone and find out. But basically what I do is I change all the temp folders to a spot on a hard drive (i have a spare 250GB drive in my computer for this and various other stupid things) to keep the write cycles down on my ssd. My Documents, Pictures, Music, Videos are also stored on another hard drive to avoid unnecessary writes and allows me to not have to back anything up on my C:\ .

EDIT: If I am reading SSD-z correctly, my 120GB SSD with windows on it has hbad 44.401TB written to it while my 480GB SSD (Game drive) has had 3.075TB.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 13, 2015)

Wow a month and already 1.4TB amazing, I got mine two days ago and 486.48GB


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 13, 2015)

I wonder what the maximum writes of my LiteOn (plextor) ssd is





Should I be worried yet?


----------



## Toothless (Jul 13, 2015)

So I have no worries. Thanks guys.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 13, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 14, 2015)

Let it ride! And when it wears our in 10 years, buy another one  I'm cool with that... In the meantime, don't slow your system down by moving system files to rotational that the OS is constantly using, will only slow you down. Or worry about trying to keep writes down, that's what it's there for. When it needs to write, vrroooom, SSD. Enjoy  

I personally don't even monitor mine. Plextor's and Samsung's and Intel's software is nowhere to be find on my system


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 14, 2015)

here's mine, 24/7 power on


----------



## McSteel (Jul 14, 2015)

That's due to write amplification. Don't worry, the drive endurance is still expressed in host writes, as opposed to actual amount of data written.

Any chance you could check this figure against what Samsung Magician software says, @Toothless ?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 14, 2015)

McSteel said:


> That's due to write amplification. Don't worry, the drive endurance is still expressed in host writes, as opposed to actual amount of data written.
> 
> Any chance you could check this figure against what Samsung Magician software says, @Toothless ?



ill do it...magician shows- 0.6Tb's.. SSDZ shows 611Gb's....So pretty close IF thats what u were asking.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 14, 2015)

i feel like i may be hammering my SSD's more than others.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 14, 2015)

Last time I formatted I didn't use Magician. Just trying it without it. I manually turned of a few things and set the page file to 2 Gb


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 14, 2015)

Force (OS)
840 EVO (Programs/Games)


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jul 15, 2015)

3.69tb on my os drive..
and honestly i havent really been using it for anything lol its only 40gb. i have had it a while now though...

It has been on for 316 days apparantly.
and given i rearly power off the system i would imagine tht i have owned it for aproximatley 316 days lol.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 15, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about it, but I always feel it's a smart practice to designate documents, pictures and videos to a HDD.  

The documents is critical, because most games reside their settings and save games somewhere in there and so many times are constantly writing large files to your SSD of you dont move it.  This is also a lifesaver if you need to refresh.


----------



## qubit (Jul 15, 2015)

I got my Samsung 850 Pro 256GB SSD back in early December which is now showing 3.21TB of writes.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 15, 2015)

I've had mine running for over 2 years.
I'd be more worried about the Power cycle count or reported errors.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 15, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> ill do it...magician shows- 0.6Tb's.. SSDZ shows 611Gb's....So pretty close IF thats what u were asking.


Yours shows 10% over provision, which is unallocated space on your drive not in a partition.
It shows your drive space as lower in Magician than what you actually have available. That's 46.58Gb that you cant use.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 15, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Yours shows 10% over provision, which is unallocated space on your drive not in a partition.
> It shows your drive space as lower in Magician than what you actually have available. That's 46.58Gb that you cant use.



samsungs magician software does that, to boost reliability/performance.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 15, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> I wouldn't worry about it, but I always feel it's a smart practice to designate documents, pictures and videos to a HDD.
> 
> The documents is critical, because most games reside their settings and save games somewhere in there and so many times are constantly writing large files to your SSD of you dont move it.  This is also a lifesaver if you need to refresh.



You can always change the default location, and could always use MS's backup tool which is free



Mussels said:


> samsungs magician software does that, to boost reliability/performance.



Hardly need the software, it's just un-partitioned space and i never noticed any change with or out and without it it still has space to do what needed for most people anyways.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 15, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Hardly need the software, it's just un-partitioned space and i never noticed any change with or out and without it it still has space to do what needed for most people anyways.



well the software recommends it and does it for you, or most people wouldnt do it.


----------



## dfg555 (Jul 18, 2015)

Take a look at this: http://techreport.com/review/27909/the-ssd-endurance-experiment-theyre-all-dead

Also here's mine, R/W speed still the same as I first got it :


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2015)

dfg555 said:


> Take a look at this: http://techreport.com/review/27909/the-ssd-endurance-experiment-theyre-all-dead
> 
> Also here's mine, R/W speed still the same as I first got it :



i'd totally forgotten about that SSD endurance experiment, nice to see they 'succeeded'


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 18, 2015)

Toothless said:


> So I got my 850 EVO about a month or so ago and I've written 1.4TB of data already on it, is that normal as it's being used as a programs/OS drive.


I haven't written more than 7.4TB to my Force GTs since I bought them 3 years ago. Needless to say, 1.4TB in 1 month seems like a lot. I would make sure your swap file isn't on your SSD or better yet, just do what I did and turn it off until you have a problem.

```
SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10
Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   090   090   050    Pre-fail  Always       -       0/11964788
  5 Retired_Block_Count     0x0033   100   100   003    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  9 Power_On_Hours_and_Msec 0x0032   076   076   000    Old_age   Always       -       21266h+25m+16.810s
 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       1937
171 Program_Fail_Count      0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
172 Erase_Fail_Count        0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
174 Unexpect_Power_Loss_Ct  0x0030   000   000   000    Old_age   Offline      -       259
177 Wear_Range_Delta        0x0000   000   000   000    Old_age   Offline      -       4
181 Program_Fail_Count      0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
182 Erase_Fail_Count        0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   028   062   000    Old_age   Always       -       28 (Min/Max 12/62)
195 ECC_Uncorr_Error_Count  0x001c   120   120   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0/11964788
196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0033   100   100   003    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
201 Unc_Soft_Read_Err_Rate  0x001c   120   120   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0/11964788
204 Soft_ECC_Correct_Rate   0x001c   120   120   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0/11964788
230 Life_Curve_Status       0x0013   100   100   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       100
231 SSD_Life_Left           0x0013   100   100   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
233 SandForce_Internal      0x0000   000   000   000    Old_age   Offline      -       14714
234 SandForce_Internal      0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       7355
241 Lifetime_Writes_GiB     0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       7355
242 Lifetime_Reads_GiB      0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       14773
```

I highly recommend GSmartControl for looking at SMART as it can usually detect through RAID.
http://sourceforge.net/projects/gsmartcontrol/

Also doing a little math, that's 0.12GiB a day on average for my SSD which would be an average of 3.61GiB of writes a month. A lot of this probably has to do with several files (including downloads and stuff that changes often,) are written directly to my RAID-5 and not my SSDs. If you've re-installed Windows and all of your games a few times in one month that could do it. I bet the page file is a *huge* offender because Windows likes to swap stuff out, even if it doesn't have to. Hibernating will also write all of system memory to the SSD which is 16GiB every time it occurs.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jul 20, 2015)

Toothless said:


> is that normal as it's being used as a programs/OS drive.


I think yes if it counts all data that is written (including the update to already existing files, it needs write and should count as such) by OS during boot, usage and all that... Otherwise no.

But I am not sure.


----------

